# MR



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Buko passes his first leg of MR 1 with a 195. Miracles do happen.


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats Jeff!

I know nothing about ring, how many legs are there? 195 out of how many points?


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice job Jeff! Was it good training or did buko just decide to not jump on the scorers table this time? LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Big congrats Jeff! Just goes to show that our dogs can do it in spite of the turd stuck on the other end of the leash :-#


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Jeff!!
:mrgreen:


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

NICE! Are you going to Min Next month?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

congratulations, well done.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

200 points total. Not going to Min, as I think everyone is flying, and I am not that rich to be doing fancy things like travel currently LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good enough to just be back training!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Buko passes his first leg of MR 1 with a 195. Miracles do happen.


Nah .. Not a miracle, I suspect it was good old fashioned tenacious work and preparation. Fantastic job! \\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

=D> Congratulations! Like Beth, I would enjoy hearing more details!

Regards,
Kayce


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

When I get more time I will go over how it went. He passed his 2nd leg with a 172. I will probably go over that nightmare, and not the 195, as he just pretty much did the work. Today was 20 degrees cooler, so that probably had a lot to do with the lower score :-k


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Jeff,

Let's go over the 195. It is not a fluke and if you focus on the success, you will build more of the same. I want to hear about this success. It sounds brilliant, as my UK colleagues say. Olympic and NASA astronaut coaches are saying that every time we think through the process, it is as good as if we did it. So it makes more sense to practice success than "less than success". Looking forward to the details.

Kayce


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

from LDS:
Pi & Michael Ellis earn the first leg of their MR1 (195 pts) & 1st place.

I think you are in pretty good company. Did you go for the legs on back-to-back days?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice job! Got any pics for us? \\/


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

There will be plenty of working ones soon but here is a family photo of Buko (Joaquin du Loups du Soleil) and his sister JouJou after the trial. JouJou earned the first leg of her MR1 this weekend and their brother Jackson beat his own record as the highest scoring US MR3 dog with a 384/400. To top of the "J" litter's success this weekend brother Joker won the South Central USA Schutzhund Regionals with a 98-93-95.

Way to go "J's" including Jeff!

Lisa








[/IMG]


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Buko passes his first leg of MR 1 with a 195. Miracles do happen.


Nice job Jeff. That is a very top score.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Jeff, so when are you going for the MRII


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I took two points off general allure otherwise Buko had a 197. Sucks to take points from your dog for sure. Especially the stupid way I did it which was to move before the horn signalling the end of the exersize........twice.

The second day it was a lot cooler and the set up was a bit harder. Buko has some sort of issue with stuffed toys from his previous life, so I knew I was ****ed, as he is down to 3-5 tries to get him to retrieve one. So after the goose egg in the retrieve, we went to the send away, (which is needing work) and on either side of me there are stuffed toys. I was trying to figure a way to get him to think of the send away, as I knew he was thinking retrieve, as I never let him get away with not bringing the toy, and I do shift around as I really do not want to do a forced retrieve. So goose egg number 2.

The heeling went well, for some reason he sat up on the food refusal as I was coming back, then I nearly dropped the ball completely on the change of positions. Something he really likes doing......unless I am trialing. By the time I got to the down, I am lucky that Keith Jobe was my Deputy Judge as he managed to get me to a point where I wasn't going to punch my dog in the head. LOL

I managed not to screw my dog out of any more points, and he aced the bitework.

The first day was hot, and there isn't much to say, other than I took two points off of my dog. He went out and just did the work.

It was nice to see his brother Jackson, and sister Jou Jou. Didn't quite get the family picture of the three of them. And of course poor Joker forced to play in stupid Sch.

On a completely different note, Mikes dog Pi is a dog to watch compete for sure, as he is a machine out there. Mike has done a really really nice job with that dog.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Congrats Jeff!!!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'll add my congrats too, to both jeff and Buko. 195 pts!! wow! i'd like to get that score in ANYTHING


----------



## Kayce Cover (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for putting details up, Jeff. Are you thinking that the toys and the temperature were the pivotal factors in the difference in performance?

Regards,
Kayce


----------

